# Waverunner Audio // 'Seven Days' 2020 {development blog}



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 22, 2019)

*Hello all, and welcome to Seven Days 2019 2020.*

- - - // - - -

A sample library fundraiser seeing seven sample libraries released over seven days where for every sale the good folk at hometree.ie plant a tree. They go on to do all the work needed to nurture the saplings into fully-grown trees out in County Clare on the Atlantic Coast of Ireland, a wonderful community of nutters cold water surfers doing good things on the land. I also borrowed their house-font among other things for Waverunner so, thanks there too.


A big thank you for the support and super kind words on the libraries in the project's first run last year, hugely encouraging and your support will see the growth of some hundreds of trees (more about that to come) and allows me to do another year of these.

For those who missed it, here's the seven days teaser from last year:



And last years thread.

- - - - - - -

*'Several Days'*

For those who don't know, Waverunner Audio is a one-man operation, sampling, editing, coding, designing, website n all. I may have set the bar a little high for 2018's releases... so to take the edge off this years commitment, welcome to 'Several Days' 2020. Seven sample libraries released over several days these coming... weeks... or so.


I thought I'd share the process with you here so you can get an idea for what goes on behind the scenes to what I consider hand-craft these libraries in the case it may be interesting to someone, and perhaps help you in your own development journey. Not particularly flashy, getting into the nitty-gritty, but hopefully insightful in a good way. So, what's the current situation, and what's to come...

- - - - - - -

*I N S T R U M E N T S*​

Release schedule to be determined and will be somewhat organic. 0/7 libraries currently ready for release (!)

*1 NAH Piano*: recorded April 2019 at Nottingham Albert Hall (Robin Hood country). 60% complete

*2 Solo Tuba*: recorded November 2018 at super secret location, London (same space as 2 French Horns). 70% complete

*3 Pan Drums*: recorded November 2019 at home studio, London. 50% complete

*4 CJ Mirra Juno Essentials 1*: recorded November 2019 at CJ Mirra's personal studio, London. 85% complete

*5 Ross' Guitar*: 50%.

*6 Bass* *Guitar*: 50%

*7 Solo Voice: Sarah* - to be recorded, still trying to get a date nailed down with Sarah so also a little bit TBC.

- - - - - - -

*ENTRY 1*​For all those recorded, sample editing is still to be completed. To do this, I use Reaper. The sessions are not done to click except the tuba where I'll have the click in my ear and conduct the player. Though sampling to click can save huge amounts of time with editing, I find click (where tempo isn't needed) to get in the way and rush things along where I'd like to be focused on the performance and allow space to consider the take, making any voice notes along the way on why something may be repeated. Each sample is then edited individually in Reaper, the start position and the end position and fade if needed, with the start position being set by the closest mic if there are multiple mics, to allow for the natural delay of the space. Pretty much all editing of the samples is done in Reaper. The main exception are the start points of the legato transitions where each one is individually set in Kontakt.

There's no getting around the need to listen to every sample, for me anyway. Though it takes up considerable time initially, it means anything exported from Reaper is solid, and once it's done, it's done. Some samples will be exported and won't make the final cut, sometimes you just don't know until it's in the sampler (in this case Kontakt) and the context of being performed. Occasionally, through the thousands upon thousands of samples, something might get through, so I'm thinking about implementing a system that makes identifying such an offending note easy for the user, more on that later. The system is set up to be easily able to go into the sample session at any given stage to make amendments as needs be, so much is down to file structure and essentially digital archiving.

- - - - - - -

*FAQs*​This year's libraries are being developed for Kontakt 5.8.1 and will require the full version. By Autumn 2020 the Seven Days range will be ported to the upcoming Waverunner Audio plugin available for free. Updates will continue for both platforms.

Pricing is to be determined, but as per last year will be low priced for the fundraiser. £3 of every sale goes to Hometree, $2 to #teamtrees, some to the artist/performer, then to recover costs and then to hopefully help grow and invest in Waverunner.

Will all libraries be released by the end of this year? At this point, not too sure. Am taking all the pressure off and just laying everything out on the table!

You haven't recorded the bass, guitar or voice yet, can I suggest some ideas? Yes of course, feel free!

Will the current Seven Days range be on sale? Yes, the whole range will be included in the fundraiser period, so the longer I take to release this years, the longer the sale period, every cloud! However the only time the libraries will be super low price is the initial launch, so they will be reduced but never again to the low price of the initial fundraiser.

I need to figure a couple of things out web-dev side: geo location so prices will show up according to your location, and bundles so I can create a seven days 2018 bundle (i.e. all instruments for £99/$99/€99 type thing!).

Pulse: all libraries will be downloaded via Pulse as with last year's range. It's a great downloader app that allows fast and secure delivery of libraries. I was a keen early adopter of Pulse to see if it would be ideal for delivering larger libraries coming up, and it's proven to be great. Please note, your Waverunner Audio account and Pulse account are separate.

Are there any updates coming for the current range? Yes, Spring 2020, updates will be free.

Will there be an Alder Viola and Alder Bass to compliment the Alder Violin and Cello? Yes. Seven Days 2020 if it happens, otherwise late 2020.

All sounds ace, what're your social media links? https://www.waverunneraudio.com/connect/ (MAILING LIST) | YOUTUBE | FACEBOOK | INSTAGRAM


- - - - - - -​Thank you for your patience all, I'm really looking forward to sharing the journey of the coming weeks, and of course new instruments with you,

Ross


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 22, 2019)

Great news! Love what you do.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looking forward to the Tuba, and if I may suggest 2 Trombones please!

Also, which Sarah is this?

And, why are you working on your own plugin?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 22, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Great news! Love what you do.


Thank you!



axb312 said:


> Looking forward to the Tuba, and if I may suggest 2 Trombones please!
> 
> Also, which Sarah is this?
> 
> And, why are you working on your own plugin?



Can't wait to do the trombones, fingers crossed next year!

Sarah, me mate from up in t' Midlands, Yorkshire lass and also me 'ousemate. Sarah Berresford, beaut of a singer song writer. Does a lot of sync work and top lining. I love her tone, low voice. Here's my favourite song of hers:



---

And she sang in one of my YouTube covers back when I was doing that thing:



From around 1min (the take you're seeing is the take you're hearing).

---

I think there'll be great vibes and some unique vocal flavours we can get.

In terms of own plugin - HISE makes a lot of sense and it's reasonably straight forward (largely thanks to the continued tutorials from @d.healey ) to create a WA Sampler so to speak. Simply to make the libraries available to those who don't own the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> *4 CJ Mirra Juno Essentials 1*: recorded November 2019 at CJ Mirra's personal studio, London. 25% complete


Can you share any details on what CJ Mirra Juno Essentials will be; like what instruments or sounds?

EDIT: I'm guessing it's a Roland Juno synth.


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 22, 2019)

Looking forward to it, especially the Tuba. Loved the libraries I picked up from you last year, and thought the roll out was a lot of fun to follow, but it did seem like a lot of work. Hope you can take your time and enjoy the process this time around!


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 22, 2019)

A sure buy, if only for the good cause, but also because of the quality (based on last year). 

Is it ok to ask what's the status of Celestial Guitar?


----------



## paularthur (Nov 22, 2019)

Sounds great, thank you and congrats!


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 23, 2019)

great news ! Alder Cello is one of my favourite instrument and the others are really great !


----------



## Scalms (Dec 26, 2019)

Let me just put a great word out for this developer. I just picked up Alder Cello and 2French Horns for Christmas sale, and I am incredibly impressed. The tone of these instruments are just supreme and a pleasure to play as well. I hadn't heard of this developer until maybe a couple months ago, until someone recommended them, and now I'm passing on the word! you won't be disappointed


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 31, 2019)

Scalms said:


> Let me just put a great word out for this developer. I just picked up Alder Cello and 2French Horns for Christmas sale, and I am incredibly impressed. The tone of these instruments are just supreme and a pleasure to play as well. I hadn't heard of this developer until maybe a couple months ago, until someone recommended them, and now I'm passing on the word! you won't be disappointed



Ah thank you, really warming to hear such words, thank you for taking the time to post. Looking forward to sharing more throughout 2020!


----------



## axb312 (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking forward to the Tuba!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 2, 2020)

*ENTRY 2*​Things are coming along, for now I've shifted focus to an update I'm quite excited about for an instrument with a special story - The Alder Violin. This transatlantic instrument of intrigue is blooming a little and I'm entering into one of the most time-intensive editing processes I've embarked on so far.

*'Hand Crafted'*

There are amazing tools, macros, shortcuts, automated systems to edited up and export samples, but I don't like them too much. There's not enough control over individual samples, tweaks and second/third listens to each sample. So I do each one individually, much to the detriment of my sanity and social life. Certainly things still get through, perhaps a noise or a clip usually at the hand of fatigue. Pacing and a beta version to friends helps iron those pesky gremlins out. Each sample start and fade if any is individually set, as is the tail and fade and it means samples are checked and double checked, initially time intensive but once they're done, they're done, which should minimise any need for patching. In this instance, every legato transition for a legato style I'm really excited about is being hand edited. I don't think it exists out there yet, and in order to make it as good as it can be, I'm not convinced there is any other way. At present though, it's hard to know if it will work until there's a playable version, so fingers are crossed!

- - - - -

First of many legato transitions edited. This way allows for extreme control over the transition from legato to sustain, easy slipping of either sample, crossfade style, duration, amount with helpful visuals:







Also helps for easier volume matching:






- - - - -​So a little update and insight into what's happening. Piano will most likely be the first up in Seven Days 2019 'month 13/14', ahem... Before that an exciting update to the Alder Violin, if sanity holds!

Ross


----------



## axb312 (Jan 2, 2020)

Seven days 2019 month 13/14...


----------



## CT (Jan 2, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Sarah, me mate from up in t' Midlands, Yorkshire lass and also me 'ousemate



I will buy it solely because of this description.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 29, 2020)

*ENTRY 3*​This will be Waverunner Audio's first range of instruments where each sample is noise-reduced individually. Previously I've done smaller batches that sit in a similar frequency and timbrel range with tweaking on individual samples where necessary. I bought my first new library in a long time recently, and you can hear the noise reduction artifacts occurring on some of the samples. While the process of de-noising/noise-reducing individual samples may seem a little crazy, to me it seems more crazy to remove sonic information unnecessarily after going through great lengths for the setup and recording process.

This also adds another listen to each sample and is also one of the reasons I don't automate the editing process; quality control. Every sample is listened to multiple times, minimising scope for error and ensuring a high level quality I'm happy signing my name to.

Here's a screen grab showing the editing process of the release samples for the piano (no sound):

​
Another benefit of editing the release samples this way means there's only the necessary information rendered for import to Kontakt reducing gb footprint and ensuring the instrument is as efficient as can be.

Still some way to go, but new instruments coming, appreciate the patience and as always, looking forward to sharing them with you when they're ready,

Ross


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey folks,

Here's how the Tuba is sounding:


----------



## axb312 (Mar 19, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Here's how the Tuba is sounding:



Sounds Great!

How does it handle faster stuff?

How many dyn layers and RRs?

And, most importantly , when is it out?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 19, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Sounds Great!
> 
> How does it handle faster stuff?
> 
> ...



Thank you,

Handles well with more agility in the higher range.
x4 dynamic layers with x2 rr on held notes. x2 dynamic layers of legato transitions. x5 rr shorts
(same as 2 French Horns)

Aiming for release this coming week.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 19, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Handles well with more agility in the higher range.
> x4 dynamic layers with x2 rr on held notes. x2 dynamic layers of legato transitions. x5 rr shorts
> ...



Awesome! what does x2 dynamic layers of legato transitions mean? The sustained bits were recorded at 4 dyn layers and the connecting transitions at 2 dyn layers?

Also, 4 dyn layers for the shorts as well?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 19, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Awesome! what does x2 dynamic layers of legato transitions mean? The sustained bits were recorded at 4 dyn layers and the connecting transitions at 2 dyn layers?
> 
> Also, 4 dyn layers for the shorts as well?



x4 dynamics for shorts yes

and correct, x2 recorded dynamic layers for legato matched with the x4 recorded held notes.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 20, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> x4 dynamics for shorts yes
> 
> and correct, x2 recorded dynamic layers for legato matched with the x4 recorded held notes.



Trust there is a Marcato articulation too?


----------



## axb312 (Apr 6, 2020)

@WaverunnerAudio Ross, is everything ok? Was looking forward to this Tuba!

Also, how are the Pangea sessions turning out?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Apr 22, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @WaverunnerAudio Ross, is everything ok? Was looking forward to this Tuba!
> 
> Also, how are the Pangea sessions turning out?



Hey axb, thanks for the thoughts! Like everyone a few challenges that have contributed to some delays, but yes, all okay thank you! 

Tuba is nearly done, as are a few other libraries coming dare I say it, 'soon'. 

Pangea sessions are a lot of fun, the logistics are interesting for sure. Submissions are coming in and sounding good, will certainly be something very unique!


----------



## axb312 (May 11, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey axb, thanks for the thoughts! Like everyone a few challenges that have contributed to some delays, but yes, all okay thank you!
> 
> Tuba is nearly done, as are a few other libraries coming dare I say it, 'soon'.
> 
> Pangea sessions are a lot of fun, the logistics are interesting for sure. Submissions are coming in and sounding good, will certainly be something very unique!


Hope you're doing well Ross...

How soon is soon ?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 15, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hope you're doing well Ross...
> 
> How soon is soon ?


Check this. Great deal. AND: audio examples on Soundcloud of some of the new instruments. I haven’t checked whether these have all been posted here individually or not. But this sounds awesome. Love the trumpets! Love the fact that we’re getting the Alder Viola and Bass. So I’d say it’s almost: soon is now? /puts on Smiths album/






Products | Waverunner Audio







www.waverunneraudio.com


----------



## Allen Constantine (May 15, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> *I N S T R U M E N T S*​
> Release schedule to be determined and will be somewhat organic. 0/7 libraries currently ready for release (!)
> 
> *1 NAH Piano*: recorded April 2019 at Nottingham Albert Hall (Robin Hood country). 60% complete
> ...




These are some great news, Ross!

I hope you're well and safe! 

Can't wait to try the new instruments!


----------



## chrisr (May 15, 2020)

That Tuba sounds really, really great, congrats!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Check this. Great deal. AND: audio examples on Soundcloud of some of the new instruments. I haven’t checked whether these have all been posted here individually or not. But this sounds awesome. Love the trumpets! Love the fact that we’re getting the Alder Viola and Bass. So I’d say it’s almost: soon is now? /puts on Smiths album/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks interesting.


----------



## stfciu (May 15, 2020)

Can't wait


----------



## axb312 (May 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Check this. Great deal. AND: audio examples on Soundcloud of some of the new instruments. I haven’t checked whether these have all been posted here individually or not. But this sounds awesome. Love the trumpets! Love the fact that we’re getting the Alder Viola and Bass. So I’d say it’s almost: soon is now? /puts on Smiths album/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waverunner audio brass sounds awesome so far. The horns are so majestic sounding.

@WaverunnerAudio Just wondering if theres a loyalty discount for those who own other parts of the Brass series? Else the collection may end up being a little expensive...


----------



## Michel Simons (May 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Check this. Great deal. AND: audio examples on Soundcloud of some of the new instruments. I haven’t checked whether these have all been posted here individually or not. But this sounds awesome. Love the trumpets! Love the fact that we’re getting the Alder Viola and Bass. So I’d say it’s almost: soon is now? /puts on Smiths album/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just purchased it. If you already have some (or even better, almost all, like me) of the current range this deal becomes a real no-brainer. Especially considering everything that is included as a pre-order for 2020 and 2021.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 15, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I just purchased it.


I'm pretty sure I purchased number 1 of 300 . So in good old fashioned Youtube comment tradition, I should have said: "FIRST"


----------



## Michel Simons (May 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I'm pretty sure I purchased number 1 of 300 . So in good old fashioned Youtube comment tradition, I should have said: "FIRST"



Ah, you were that first one.


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2020)

I've been setting up and testing the 2 Hrn patch tonight. I really, really love it. Had to tighten up the Stacc and wish there had been a Stacctissimo articulation but other than that, really nice sounding library.


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2020)

Here's a brief improv through the articulations. Nothing too fancy, basic articulations but the sound is nice. Had to narrow the stereo field just a little to get it in a location.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 16, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Ah, you were that first one.


So the first two went to Dutch customers. Go figure. Always on the lookout for the best deals I guess


----------



## doctoremmet (May 16, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I really, really love it.


Yes it is very good


----------



## doctoremmet (May 16, 2020)

Since it appears to be the case that the Spitfire Wishlist Sale is not happening, I hope a lot of people that saved money will have a look at Waverunner and this insane deal. Ongoing support means more great instruments in our future <3.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (May 26, 2020)

Hey all, thanks for the words and bringing Three Hundred to the attention of the forum, wasn't quite prepared! I've elaborated a little more on the new thread here:

Waverunner Audio - Three Hundred

To update: Seven Days 2019/20 is now not happening. Circumstances, growth, changes and exciting larger libraries all contribute. It does plan to return 2021 as it was so much fun and we got some trees in the ground (still for every sale of one of the Seven Days range we plant a tree). At this point, the Three Hundred promo simply makes more sense.

I'll be fairly active on here over the coming weeks releasing the new libraries so do reach out if there's anything you'd like clarifying via PM etc.



doctoremmet said:


> Check this. Great deal. AND: audio examples on Soundcloud of some of the new instruments. I haven’t checked whether these have all been posted here individually or not. But this sounds awesome. Love the trumpets! Love the fact that we’re getting the Alder Viola and Bass. So I’d say it’s almost: soon is now? /puts on Smiths album/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the link!



chrisr said:


> That Tuba sounds really, really great, congrats!



Thank you!



axb312 said:


> Waverunner audio brass sounds awesome so far. The horns are so majestic sounding.
> 
> @WaverunnerAudio Just wondering if theres a loyalty discount for those who own other parts of the Brass series? Else the collection may end up being a little expensive...



Yes, there'll be loyalty discount over the brass range. At present this seems it will most likely be a 'cap'. It will be worked out a little more as more is released, but certainly prices will recognise and honour owners of other instruments in the range.



josejherring said:


> Here's a brief improv through the articulations. Nothing too fancy, basic articulations but the sound is nice. Had to narrow the stereo field just a little to get it in a location.




Thanks for posting - always amazing to hear the libraries in others' talented hands! A tighter stacc option is coming in an update.


----------



## axb312 (May 26, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey all, thanks for the words and bringing Three Hundred to the attention of the forum, wasn't quite prepared! I've elaborated a little more on the new thread here:
> 
> Waverunner Audio - Three Hundred
> 
> ...



Hi Ross ,

Thanks for the response!

Will the tighter staccato be a different, recorded articulation or a shortening of existing samples?


----------



## axb312 (Jun 3, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hi Ross ,
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Will the tighter staccato be a different, recorded articulation or a shortening of existing samples?



Earth to @WaverunnerAudio @Rv5 ...


----------

